# Help with Golf Swing



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys, been a while since I've posted. Classes have started back and between that, work, and practice I don't have much time to waste. Anyway...I've really been trying to work on my swing as of lately. I've seen a hundred of these questions on here so I decided to make it easy on you all and film my swing at the range. In the video, I tried to include one clip of a good shot and one clip of a bad shot from each angle. Anyway, anything you all see that I need to work on please let me know. Right now I see that I sway back and forth quite a bit, more like a baseball swing. I know there's more things than just that that needs help. So any help will be highly appreciated.

My Golf Swing

Thanks,
Ponda


----------



## Ponda (May 29, 2007)

Or not...haha


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

What kind of grip do you use? Couldn't see in the video...


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Your swing looks great! I'm new to golf though, you could get a lesson or something though.


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Ponda,

You have tremendous shoulder turn and width with the driver!

Driver from the front: 

You are right about your sway, this will cause you some inconsistency and greif when you are out of sync. 

Your head moves with your upper body rotation at the beginning of the swing. Half way back things look good, but I would like to see you set your rists (more hinge) earlier in your swing. Even after looking at your iron swing from down the line, half way back the club is well inside the plane and is layed off. Setting the left wrist is more in line with modern swing theory, specifically David Leadbetter. To see what I mean, pause your swing when your left arm is parallel to the ground, or almost halfway back, and the club appears to be "behind you". You will see the shaft is pointing down at the ball; I would rather see it pointing almost vertical to the ground at this point (in the driver front view). When looking from down the line, you need to get the shaft pointing just inside the ball with an iron on the way back (inside means between your feet and the ball); your shaft points outside the ball. 

Things look good close to the top, just before you reach parallel. I believe the reason you go past parallel is because your right knee is facing too much to the viewers left (your right in the video). If your knee stayed more solid in a loadable position with the front of the knee facing more towards the camera your weight would stay on the inside of your right foot at the top, it would be more difficult to sway, your back swing would be a little shorter and more controlled, and you may even hit it further due to increased torque.

Your first move is back at the ball, due to the slight sway on the way back, but other than that you create great lag, and have an excellent swing plane and follow through. 

Summary:

At the top it looks great from down the line, and your plane is even pretty solid on the way down. You should work on two main parts of your swing. 
1. Your sway. Watch guys like Aaron Baddeley, Stuart Appleby, and robert Allenby from the front. Aarons head does not move, he just turns back and turns through. Watch steve stricker as well, he turns nicely over his back leg like you do, but he does not move his head to get there. 
2. With irons, work on passing through a solid half way back position. Turn your upper body (with your head still) and set the club and arms in a good half way back position with the shaft pointing just inside the ball. do this as a one piece waggle similar to mike weir used to, but do it in one sync motion (not his two piece waggle). Then return the club to address, and hit a shot. Do this on the range until you feel the proper wrist set. 

Swing trainers to help: 1) The swing guide 2) The Swing Setter (preferred)


----------



## BUCKLES (Sep 25, 2007)

*try this*

hi there,

i noticed that you have a video of your swing and i was wondering if you had seen this new website called golfdoctoronline.com .. you can send your swing and get a pro to analyse it for only £6 ... have a look and see what you think but i tried it and found it was very helpful...


----------

